# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Αριστείδης Ζαφειρόπουλος

## Polyneikos

Ο *Αριστείδης Ζαφειρόπουλος* ήταν αθλητής από την Θεσσαλονίκη που αγωνίστηκε την δεκαετία του 1970.





Ξεκίνησε από παιδί τον αθλητισμό (ενόργανη, ποδηλασία, κολύμβηση).Τελικά τον κέρδισε το Bodybuilding, όπου μετά από καποια χρόνια αποφασίζει να διαγωνιστεί.
Μεγαλύτερή του επιτυχία, ο Γενικός Τίτλος το 1978, στο Μr Eλλάς της WABBA.Διατηρούσε για πολλα χρόνια γυμναστήριο στην Θεσσαλονίκη, το Golden Body.

Οι κυριότεροι αγώνες του:


1977 IFBB Παγκόσμιο Νημ Γαλλια1978 WABBA Mr Ελλάς1978 WABBA 2o Παγκόσμιο Ισπανία1979 IFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα1979 WABBA Mr Ελλάς (Guest)

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια παρουσίαση του Ζαφειρόπουλου απο το περιοδικά Δυναμικά Σπορ - Τεύχος 3

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ καλός αθλητης ήταν στην εποχή του ο Αριστείδης Ζαφειρόπουλος με κάποια σημεία δυνατα που ξεχώριζαν και είχα επισκεφτεί 2-3 φορές το γυμναστήριό του στη Θεσσαλονίκη με τον Κώστα Μαστροθανάση που γυμναζόμουν στο γυμναστηριο που είχε στην Καβαλα με τον Ανάργυρο Τσοπουρίδη 
Εκείνη την εποχή ήταν όνομα στο χώρο και ενεργός σαν αθλητης αλλα και προπονητής

----------


## NASSER

Μου είχε διαφύγει το αφιέρωμα... Γνωριστήκαμε πριν το οριστικό κλείσιμο του γυμναστηρίου του. Ευχαριστως και πολύ προσιτός άνθρωπος ο κ. Αριστείδης. Θαύ2μασα 2από κ0οντά τα κύπελλα του

----------

